# Installing on iMac 24" (2008)



## Kartone (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi guys, 

i'm trying to install FreeBSD on my old iMac 24 (2008) dual boot with OSX El Capitan. I successfully installed rEFInd and i can boot with usb key img of 11.0-RELEASE but after boot manager, screen goes flickering (like in the photo) and i cannot procede in the installation process. Same result with 10.3-Release. Any idea ? Thanks for help.


----------



## Kartone (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe can help passing some option to boot manager to use an _old safe compatible _video driver ? :-? I don't need any GUI or desktop manager but only a text console. I will manage it by remote ssh. Any help ?


----------

